# Nike hats new



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Grandson collected never wore 110 worth 40 bucks Dayton ohio























8


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

30?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

20 bucks he wants to put it towards our lake st Clair trip


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sold thx ogf


----------

